# Debate



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Tonights debate went better than I expected. I worried about the moderator asking questions that were unimportant, and at the beginning of the debate I thought he was going to give Obama more time than Romney. Romney had to be aggressive and talk over the moderator the first couple of times, but the moderator gave up later and give Romney equal time.

If I had 100 pennies and was going to divide them between Romney and Obama on the basis of their performance (kind of a conservative idea) I would have to give Romney about 95 cents. The only thing Obama did was complain about not having specifics. That will impact the decision of some, but I thought Romney also answered that well when he indicated that it would not include both parties if to specific because you had to leave room for input of others.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Did anyone notice Obama spent all his time while Romney was talking playing with his phone? The camera guy caught him toward the end sliding it open again. I thought this to not only be rude, as Romney gave Obama his full attention when it was Obamas turn to speak, but it also showed that he had found a way to replace his teleprompter


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Great debate, I though Romney kicked some major butt. It was funny listening to the left media making excuses for why Obama didn't do too hot.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I would have liked to have seen Newt up there, he would have cut the prez off at the knees. But Romney did do a great job and I am well pleased. :beer: I just hope he is able to keep the pressure on!!!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Gun Owner, I think his handlers were texting him, but to no avail. He can't do two things at once so he just stood there looking like he was in a coma :rollin:


----------

